# Sanctuary:Fugue The musical?



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The show has jumped the shark at this point. I threw up in my mouth a little bit watching it.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you for not spoiling it, now I know what I am watching tonight..

To be honest it has slipped a little this season but nowhere near where I would quit waching.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

longrider said:


> Thank you for not spoiling it, now I know what I am watching tonight..
> 
> To be honest it has slipped a little this season but nowhere near where I would quit waching.


I await your critique. I will give it another show to redeem itself.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm breaking my own rule about visiting threads for episodes I have yet to watch, but I couldn't resist after seeing the title. I was planning to watch this tomorrow, but I remember after watching the previews for it last week that this looked like the most idiotic thing I'd ever seen! I can't wait to see it now!

Last season they had Will performing an Indian dance (which I actually liked), but now everyone is singing... geesh.

BTW - I miss the theme music from Season One - I like it so much better than what is on now, so when then changed it that's when the show dropped a couple notches for me


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

That was definitely strange but I wont quit watching unless they start singing again. This is starting to remind me of Heroes where the first season was great and I couldn't wait for the next episode but by the end the cancellation didn't really bother me. It makes you wonder if they are deliberately trying to change or are the writers just running out of ideas? I did find one thing intriguing:



Spoiler



So the hollow earth abnormals are working on a way to change regular people to abnormals? That could get interesting


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Meh, it wasn't _that_ bad. 

Just spreading their artistic wings a bit I guess, similar to that kiss a couple episodes ago.

Won't surprise me at all if this is the final season although I'd like to see more.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I said the same exact thing while watching it. Jumped the shark! I had to force myself to finish watching the whole episode. I kept thinking they were making fun of opera's, but it wasn't that funny. Just irritating. Seems like there were a couple jabs at other shows, but I couldn't get over the irritation of the music to remember what they were!

What's next? Reality TV style episode? <shudder>


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I give the cast, crew, writers, and management props for trying genuinely different things instead of the same old boring formula episodic drivel.

Don't get me wrong, I despise musicals but in the grand scheme of things although it wasn't OMG good. I have to give em credit for pushing the envelope around a bit and integrating it as part of (rather than instead of) this episode.

BTW singing can be an effective method of communications with certain stroke victims. (that left/right brain thing) So despite the premise (monsters meet Glee) seeming left field there is some factual basis for the reach. Minus the musical score of course

Don "and yes I was conscious during the entire viewing" Bolton


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

lugnutathome said:


> I give the cast, crew, writers, and management props for trying genuinely different things instead of the same old boring formula episodic drivel.


I don't watch this show. I don't even know what it is or when it's on, but if you're talking about the characters singing their lines all the way through (or even part of the way), it's not new and/or different. Several shows have done it, including Scrubs. It's almost like one of the things a series does in addition to the flashbacks and reunion shows.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Last season they had Will performing an Indian dance (which I actually liked),


uugg, I forgot about that disaster as well.

It is SciFi. By definition that means they have unlimited access to imaginative things that can happen to an unending amount of make believe characters. 
And they turn to song and dance?:nono2:

Have they been trapped in a freezer yet? Or does the IceBreaker episode count?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

While I haven't seen it yet...

Let's not totally say SciFi doesn't belong doing this.

If IIRC: Buffy had a highly successful episode (and I tought it was even nominated for an emmy for it). Didn't Firefly have one as well?

They tried it... if it didn't go over well... isn't going to kill the show.
The show it self, has turned a corner in it's story line (when they broke away from the government).

I belive they are already signed for next season already.
We enjoy the show... not one of our 5 must watch within 24 hours (like Warehouse 13), but it is an enjoyable show.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't watch this show. I don't even know what it is or when it's on, but if you're talking about the characters singing their lines all the way through (or even part of the way), it's not new and/or different. Several shows have done it, including Scrubs. It's almost like one of the things a series does in addition to the flashbacks and reunion shows.


I've only seen it done on a Buffy episode many years back so if its become more common well. (Mongo live in cave, BIG cave mind you but cave) In this case only one character required the singing to communicate and only those attempting communication did it. Even then begrudgingly in some cases and some off key commentary ensued.

The show didn't take this effort too seriously and so made their own fun of it truth be told.

Hard to do something completely new these days even wardrobe "malfunctions" are old news.

Don "singing I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket" Bolton


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While I haven't seen it yet...
> 
> Let's not totally say SciFi doesn't belong doing this.
> 
> ...


Yes! That Buffy episode had pivotal plot line advancements in it's entirely musical episode making that episode interesting beyond the music.

Don "don't remember singing fireflies some dancing ones though, oh wait that was the sixties:nono2:" Bolton


----------

